# Talk about sable color changes



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I got some pictures of my Oda yesterday, and she's current blowing her winter coat. When she was a very young puppy, I thought she'd be a black sable, but based on her most recent pictures, she's red, red, red.

I kind of feel like I've been watching the roulette wheel... black? red? black? red?

A few days old...









About 4 weeks...








About 6 weeks...









About 9 weeks....









12 weeks...









14 weeks:










Around 20 weeks...










Yesterday -- about 7 months....


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow she is gorgeous!!! And there could be even more colour changes to come!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she's VERY pretty regardless. I dream of having a black sable but i'm kinda liking the red on her. . .


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

WOW..... She is STUNNING!!!


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

I just love sables!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Either color, she is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh wow, she is absolutely stunning.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow! She is STUNNING! I really love that color - a lot! :wub:


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

My goodness what a stunning animal... and I don't really even care for sables (though they're growing on me, lol) but he is so gorgeous, that color is honestly breathtaking.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

She is definatly a stunner!!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous gorgeous !


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

She is beautiful! At 10 weeks Kopper is looking a lot like her; it's interesting to see how me _may_ look in the future.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

WOW!

I love sables!

GORGEOUS! :wub:

I cant wait to get my sable puppy next year!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Emoore said:


> She is beautiful! At 10 weeks Kopper is looking a lot like her; it's interesting to see how me _may_ look in the future.


Kopper seems a bit more strongly patterned--I can see him being closer to a patterned black sable when he is finished getting in his adult coat. Maybe a lot like his dad. Beautiful sables, though, with rich pigment and just that luxurious look to the coat.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I love sables!! I want a sable GSD someday. the way their coat chances is really neat to watch.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Wowsa............ VERY stunning girl ! :wub:

Ok, how can you truly tell you will end up with a bk sable IF they change so dang much................   This is what color I would love to have someday & now you just don't know..................


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BlackthornGSD said:


> Kopper seems a bit more strongly patterned--I can see him being closer to a patterned black sable when he is finished getting in his adult coat. Maybe a lot like his dad. Beautiful sables, though, with rich pigment and just that luxurious look to the coat.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

This is the change Jäger went through


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

hunterisgreat said:


> This is the change Jäger went through


 
Just stunning, but with a pup so light, how would you know they would turn out so dark ? Look at parents color ??? Looking at a pup now that looks fairly dark with penciling on the toes, invision dk sable, but who knows...............


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Sables will also change seasonally.

Argos at 15 months looking pretty red in June. Lot less coat.









Argos as a 3 year old in October. Considerably darker.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow she sure is looking red! Nyxie says hi sis!

Nyxie started off black and is now.... black. At least she isn't changing colors! Oda is a beauty, she has a great face!


----------



## Rival (Feb 1, 2011)

Such a *gorgeous* dog! I got my first sable puppy, Rival, almost 3 weeks ago and it is crazy how their colors change! 

19 days old...










With his daddy at 4 weeks...(First time I visited him in person)










Playing at 6 weeks old...










7 weeks (Being held by the breeder's brother for a pic)










First day home at 8 weeks...










On a walk at 10 weeks...











With sables, it really depends on the lighting of the camera too...They can look like a totally different dog with or without the flash! LOL. I can't wait to see what he looks like fully matured. I really hope the red stays. I personally think he'll look like his dad...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo changed a LOT!

7 weeks old, at the breeder's










First day home at 10 weeks old










3 months old and BLONDE!










16 months old










2 years old (after a bath)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Halo is gorgeous! :wub:

You do not post enough pictures of her.


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

:wub::wub::wub::wub:

Oh i love them all


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Christine your pup is gorgeous (as are the others!).
I think she will get a good bit of black overlay as her "big-girl" coat comes in.
Ari did.

8weeks:









5-6 months:









6-7 months:









year and a half:


----------

